
Ask HN: What's your favorite place to work from as a freelancer? - prmph
I can&#x27;t fully explain it, but I feel most productive in a certain kinds on coffee shops. Not at home, not in a co-working space, and certainly not in a library
======
prmph
Interesting responses.

I hated work cubicles and office politics, so I started a successful
freelancing career.

I dislike working from home because it is too quiet, my mind tends to wander,
and I can easily switch to doing a non-work chores on my todo list. I dislike
libraries because they are too quiet and "serious", and so my mind tends to
wander and I become restless.

I signed up for a co-working space, which seemed a better environment, except
I started to feel like I was back in a work cubicle.

So far the only place where I really feel productive is, surprisingly, coffee
shops, with some background chatter, good wifi, great seats, maybe a
fireplace, and of course, great coffee.

I am trying to start a business providing co-working environments in coffee
shops for a small monthly fee split with the coffee shops

------
brudgers
I've worked out of the house for a long time. When I don't need multiple
monitors and a desk and can get by with a laptop, an Ikea POÄNG.

------
muzani
My car honestly. Or from the stairs of someone else's office building. Just
feels gritty that way.

